# Valkenburg and Aachen



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Have fallen for the Christmas market enticement.
and am going to visit Valkenburg and Aachen at the end of November / beginning of December. Going to http://www.campingdendriesch.nl and http://www.aachen-camping.de/ respectively.

Do you think it is necessary to book either, or just turn up ?

Dave


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We went to Valkenburg last year and if it's the site close to the town then it was fairly busy. Many of the pitches are difficult to get onto due to trees and narrow access roads, also quite a few of the pitches consisted of rubber matting laid over grass.
The market in the caves were alright but you will see the same stuff at your local garden centre.
We also went on the bus to Aachen but I would not rush back.
All in all it's a long way to travel on a concrete motorway.
In my opinion Brugges or Lille are a better bet.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave;

I don't know about Valkenburg but we visited the Aachen Stellplatz for the Xmas markets in Dec 2006 and had no problems.

Its one of the few stellplatze where you can book in advance though, so if you know the dates you are staying then a 'belt and braces' approach would do no harm.

http://www.aachen-camping.de/gb/docs/booking.pdf

Pete


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete. What did you think of the market in Aachen? others seem to think it not very good.
Cheers Sid


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi Pete. What did you think of the market in Aachen? others seem to think it not very good.
> Cheers Sid


Hi Sid,

We thought it was great, especially at night all lit up in front of the Cathedral. Perhaps we're easily pleased :roll:

I would class it as a 'medium' sized market, no where near as big as Koeln and much bigger than the one at Monschau.

We've visited quite a few and they all have their own charm in different ways. Our favourite was Monschau.

Pete


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We went to Valkenburg last winter and stayed at www.campingvinkenhof.nl

25 minute walk to the caves or a short bus ride.

There was loads of room on the site.

Agree with MikeO about the garden centre !

The art work on the walls of the cave were fascinating.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Pete. We are off to NZ again in January so don't know if I can persuade Shirley to go away again before then. Whats the overnighting like at Monschau?
Sorry to hi-jack your topic Dave.  
Cheers Sid


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The stellplatz at Monschau is on a hairpin bend at the side of the B258 descent into Monschau, we found it very noisy and the parking slots were a bit small....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1365

....We used it as temporary parking for the market, then moved along to the stellplatz at Rurberg for a nice quiet night by the lake....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1368

Pete

(with similar apologies to Dave )


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Many thanks for all the input.

Pete / Sid
Don't mind the hijack at all, more info, better the picture.

Looks like we might be calling into Monschau as well.

Dave


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Murano said:


> Have fallen for the Christmas market enticement.
> Dave


Wrong time of year error !

We've visited over a number of years in the summer, it's magic sitting outside with a cold beer and a large Panne-koecken.

I can't imagine it's half as good mid winter.

But either way you will the Netherlands' only mountain.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hilldweller. I don't think they have Christmas markets in the summer. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers Sid


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

SidT said:


> Hilldweller. I don't think they have Christmas markets in the summer. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Cheers Sid


So my wife kept remarking. Odd I thought.

Birmingham have an excellent one.


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

Murano said:


> Have fallen for the Christmas market enticement.
> and am going to visit Valkenburg and Aachen at the end of November / beginning of December. Going to http://www.campingdendriesch.nl and http://www.aachen-camping.de/ respectively.
> 
> Do you think it is necessary to book either, or just turn up ?
> ...


we are going to valkenburg on the 04/12/08 and we have had to email and book on to den driesch campsite they said it is very busy around that time and booking was necessary


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Following PJ's recommendation we are taking friends over on the 11th December and doing Aachen and Monschau markets in a weekend, we are staying both nights at Aachen.

We have tried all sorts to book and finally got payment through but have had no confirmation from them at all, my friend with caravan is beginning to panic but not alot else we can do. 

I think she is going to ring them this week just to rest her mind. 

Mandy


----------

